# Command and Conquer 3 & Windows Stop Error



## doulikegingers (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I'm having what can only be classed as a major problem with CnC3.

I'm on my second copy of the game, trying to solve this problem, and after patch after patch, reinstall after reinstall I am no closer to finding a solution. Even EA Support appear to have given up hope, it's stumped them so much, that they are now basically telling me to sort it out myself.

Quick rundown of what happens:

*Click on CnC3 Logo
*CnC3 Splash Screen appears, shortly after a wee spinning CD appears and the DVD drive appears to read the CD.
*Windows XP reboots, without warning or an Error Message
*On Restart - Windows XP requests to send of error report
*Windows Knowledge Base read error as 'Windows Stop Error'​
All Hardware has been updated with latest drivers and firmware.

I'm stumped, and your help would be much appreciated as I really wanna get cracking at this game.

Computer Specs:
Windows XP
2.8Ghz Intel P4 - 2GB RAM
ATI Diamond Radeon X700 - HD
300gb HDD
2x Memorex DVDR
DirectX 9.0​
Thanks,

Glenn McK.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

there is a way to prevent the computer from automatically rebooting (as in stopping at the blue screen), I will see if i can find it.


----------



## doulikegingers (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks. I've even looked at it being a problem with the DVD Drive and Anti-Piracy soft ware., but when trying an older DVD player it still won't work. :/


----------



## doulikegingers (Jul 4, 2007)

Was able to switch off Auto-Reboot, and got a copy of the data displayed on the blue screen. 

Windows Blue Screen, Reads as: 

driver_irql_not_less_or_equal 

Disable Bios Memory Options - caching or shadowing (no idea what this is, help in doing it would be appreciated) 

Technical Information: 

STOP: 0x00000001 ( 0x00162AA4, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0xB9F137F3) 
sfng32.sys - Address B9F137F3 base at B9F11000, datestamp 42490003


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms854226.aspx may help. I don't know if the solutions will help since its for W2K.


----------



## imaitchoukow (Jul 14, 2007)

Well Bro There Is No Such Thing I Havent Done, I Start Playing On Vista 15 Min Stop Error And Restarts, Then.... Format, Clean Installation Of Windows Xp, Just Windows Updates And Lastest Drivers And Winflash, Tried To Low Resolution On The Game Just In Case And Nothing Help...

Somethiing Is Wrong With The Game... 

1 Restart Talks About Aspi Driver I Read All Of It, Chat With Hp Online Chat Support And Said Meaby Some Bios Or Hardware Incompatibility... That Is What He Said... (btw Aspi Driver Wrong Answer From Microsoft Cuz No Scsi Installed On My Note...)

Hp Notebook
Intel Dual Core 2.0
Nvidia Geforce Go 7600
2 Gb Ram
Sata Hdd 100 Gb


----------



## doulikegingers (Jul 4, 2007)

my high def graphics card didn't like Command and Conquer 3 - thus,I just disabled the high def capabilities of the card.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

imaitchoukow said:


> Well Bro There Is No Such Thing I Havent Done, I Start Playing On Vista 15 Min Stop Error And Restarts, Then.... Format, Clean Installation Of Windows Xp, Just Windows Updates And Lastest Drivers And Winflash, Tried To Low Resolution On The Game Just In Case And Nothing Help...
> 
> Somethiing Is Wrong With The Game...
> 
> ...


your problem is that you are trying to run the game on the laptop. Most of not all laptops are not designed to play high end games. I'm not too sure if the Go 7600 is that good.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

The G0 7600 is alright, can play 3d games on meduim/high settings.


----------



## gsr205 (Oct 4, 2007)

hi  

i'm also having the same type of problem.... i can load and play the game for like 8 min and then it shuts off saying "cnc3game.dat has encountered a problem and needs to close." i'm not sure why. all my specs are up to it cause i can play for a short time. here are my specs. i'm sorry for the amount of text but i'm new at this and don;t really know what to do...


Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: Latitude D830 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A02
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 2038MB RAM
Page File: 551MB used, 3379MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_01FE1028&REV_0C
Display Memory: 384.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: igxprd32.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4831 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 5/18/2007 12:45:40, 57344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: igxpmp32.sys
Mini VDD Date: 5/18/2007 12:45:40, 5707744 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6942-11CF-4761-F421ADC2CB35}

some one said i might be able to reconfigure my vid card to work but i don;t know how... some one help please


----------



## Swof (Oct 4, 2007)

Thi is a hardware problem, certainly


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Intel onboard... and with the memory as 384MB, it suggests that the video gets it's memory from RAM (shared)


----------

